

Design is a Search Problem - goblin89
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fThhbt23SGM

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7825065](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7825065)

~~~
goblin89
I hoped that if this was already posted, HN would just redirect me to that
page. Seems like this isn't always the case.

~~~
ColinWright
It's complicated. If the URL isn't an exact match some extremely limited
normalization may be applied. More, if the item is no longer in cache then it
doesn't match at all. This is regarded as a feature.

